# BROCTON VA. POLICE



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: Any one work for the Brockton VA POLICE or have any info on if they are hiring and what its like.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Brockton, Jamaica Plain, and West Roxbury are all one Department (Boston VA Police). Keep your eye on www.usajobs.opm.gov for vacancy annoncements.

You must have one year of full time law enforcement experience (municipal or military l/e) or a 4 year degree in criminal justice to be qualified for an interview. Campus police nor security work do not qualify as experience. Not my rules, OPM makes those calls.

If you go to www.officer.com, agency search. You can check out our web site, Boston VA Police. We are under Ma listings.


----------

